

Google Cloud SQL pricing announced - ordinaryman
http://googleappengine.blogspot.in/2012/05/cloud-sql-pick-plan-that-fits-your-app.html

======
Eduard
"Hello, we are Google. We make billions of dollars. Now we want you to pay 10
cents per hour, in case you want to play around with a minimal MySQL
database."

